# Fuente con dos voltajes diferentes de salida usando LM317T



## icapdeville (Mar 3, 2008)

Que tal, estoy buscando como construir una fuente que entregue dos voltajes de salida 5V   0.7A y 3.3V 1.21A a partir de una fuente de 7.5 volts

No encuentro por ningun lado el LM3940 (vivo en la ciudad de mexico) y ya cansado, me recomendaron usar los reguladores LM317T 

Ahora la pregunta clave, para conseguir los voltajes especificos, tengo que usar un resistor, pero cual? como calculo el valor del resistor necesario para cada voltaje? 

Ademas de los resistores, tendre que usar algun capacitor? ceramico o cual?

estoy totalmente, perdido, les agradeceria la ayuda, muchas gracias


----------



## santiago (Mar 3, 2008)

creo que esto es lo que buscas podes cambiar r2 por un potenciometro pero para lo que lo vas a usar es mejor con resistencias salud2


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 3, 2008)

Hola.
Para 5V usa LM7805
Para 3.3V usa Lm317, R1=220 ohm, R2=360 ohm

Suerte.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## icapdeville (Mar 3, 2008)

Que velocidad, mil gracias !

tengo un LM7805CV, servira?


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 3, 2008)

Hola.
Sí, está bien.


Chao.
elaficionado.

_______________
Mira su hoja de datos (datasheet).
Pon en Google LM7805CV y bajas la hoja de datos, también haz lo mismo con el LM317.


----------



## Nilfred (Mar 4, 2008)

El LM7805 no va a servir porque nececitas 8v y tenes solo 7.5
Fijate si conseguis el LM1086CT-5.0 y ya que estas el LM1086CT-3.3
Tambien puede ser LT1086 y si no consegis el -5.0 puede servir el -ADJ
Lo que necesitas se llama LDO y es raro que no lo tengan.
El LM3940 es al pedo que lo busques porque no te sirve. Es un LDO de 5v a 3.3v × 1A
Capaz que estas buscando el LM2940CT-5.0 que ese si te sirve. Le pfiaste un dígito. Ojo que todo esto lleva generoso disipador.


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 4, 2008)

Hola Nilfred.
Lamento discrepar contigo, pero, como puedes ver en la hoja de datos, funciona desde 7V hasta 20V.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Nilfred (Mar 5, 2008)

Habria que traducir, que significa para vos "funciona" solo a 25°C, 50mA y cuando el sol está en el equinoccio, a la gran mayoría no le sirve.
Si copipasteas un renglón mas de ese datasheet seguro vas a tener el rango que "funciona bien" como en el viejo datasheet de National:


----------



## mcrven (Mar 5, 2008)

Amigos todos, se les saluda: icapdeville, elaficionado y nilfred.

No me explico cómo es que los moderadores no volaron este tema a moderación.
Si no me equivoco deben de haber unos cientos de miles de líneas, sobre este tema, en la sección "Fuentes de Poder", que tratan exáctamente lo mismo.

Por favor, utilicen el buscador, no hagan crecer el volumen de los archivos con temas repetido una y mil veces.

Saludos: mcrven


----------



## icapdeville (Abr 1, 2008)

Que tal

Gracias por todas las respuestas, estuve unos dias fuera de la ciudad y no pude darle respuesta a esto

Tengo dos preguntas, la primera

No conseguí las resistencias especificas que pusieron aqui, pero viendo que es una formula para determinar el valor de ellas, puedo poner dos resistencias de diferente valor y que al final igual den 3.3V ?

La otra pregunta, es un dato que se me paso por alto, los Ampers, las salidas que requiero son 3.3V 1.3A y 5V 0.7A , la fuente que tengo solo da 1A; hay alguna manera de obtener el Amper restante

muchas gracias


Pd. si hice una busqueda en los foros y no habia temas tratando en especial estos reguladores y voltajes, no se si haya hecho mal en abrirlo, lo siento.


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 2, 2008)

Hola.
No se puede obtener más corriente, la única manera es usar otra fuente con más corriente.
Suerte.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## tesla (Jun 28, 2008)

para ver donde estan el Vin o Vout o adj en el Lm317t, esta defrente o es la parte trasera(parte plana) la q se ve en la imagen




			
				elaficionado dijo:
			
		

> Hola.
> Para 5V usa LM7805
> Para 3.3V usa Lm317, R1=220 ohm, R2=360 ohm
> 
> ...


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 28, 2008)

Hola.
Aquí tienes como.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## tesla (Jun 28, 2008)

si entendi , pero lo q no me quedo claro es , la parte q se ve en la imagen (lm317) es la parte trasera(parte plana) de el o la parte delantera (la q tiene el casco), ya que se lo volteas lo q seria el in seria el adj, esa es mi pequeña duda, lo q pasa es quiero probar mi fuente pero no estoy seguro de esa partecita. gracias


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 28, 2008)

Hola.
He agregado otra imagen al mensaje anterior..
Espero que te saque de dudas.
Suerte.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## eb7ctx (Jun 29, 2008)

icapdeville dijo:
			
		

> Que tal, estoy buscando como construir una fuente que entregue dos voltajes de salida 5V   0.7A y 3.3V 1.21A a partir de una fuente de 7.5 volts
> 
> No encuentro por ningun lado el LM3940 (vivo en la ciudad de mexico) y ya cansado, me recomendaron usar los reguladores LM317T
> 
> ...



Es fácil le pones uno variable (tipo trimer) y ajustas con exactitud las salidas, es una forma muy normal de corregir las tolerancias de los componentes.


----------

